# Seperately Reportable Injections/Infusions



## jtuominen (Nov 12, 2009)

Currently our facility seperately bills for the anticoagulants Reopro and Integrilin when adminstered during a cardiac cath, (With respective codes in 96365 - 96376 range), although we are not currently billing for Angiomax administration. This doesn't make a ton of sense to me as all of these anticoagulants (although Angiomax is an antithrombin, and Reopro and Integrilin are platlet aggregation inhibitors). All three of these drugs are not considered protocol and their use is unique to the patient's condition and/or comorbidities. Is anyone billing seperately for Angiomax?


----------

